
European science funders ban grantees from publishing in paywalled journals - bookofjoe
http://www.sciencemag.org/news/2018/09/european-science-funders-ban-grantees-publishing-paywalled-journals
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday (473 points/21 hours ago/128 comments):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17907506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17907506)

------
brtknr
This is going to be a great equaliser if it actually ends up having an effect.
It's empathetic to the fact that journals need a revenue stream in order to be
viable but at the same time, ensures that everyone has access to knowledge and
it is not a privilege only afforded to those who attend universities that can
pay subscription fees to these journals.

